# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Femra ne shoqerine shqiptare!

## Redi

Shoqeria shqiptare sipas perendimoreve eshte nje shoqeri konservatore dhe patriarkale. 
Sot ne gjendemi ne nje peridhe tranzicioni te gjithanshem dhe natyrisht qe ketu perfshihet dhe Roli i Femres ne kete shoqeri.

Pavaresisht se jane bere hapa relativisht te medha ne lidhje me barazimin social midis mashkulli dhe femres, perseri divergjencat jane teper te medha. 

Nen pushtimin shumeshekullor osman natyrisht qe nuk mund te pretendohej nje gje e tille, pasi dhe vete koha dhe i gjithe mentaliteti boteror ishte teper konservator. Por gjate dekadave te fundit Bota perendimore ka perparuar shume duke u perpjekur ti jape femrave liri sa me te madhe dhe mundesi te barabarta me mashkullin, megjithese nje barazi ideale nuk eshte arritur akoma. 

Ne Shqiperi hapat e pare drejt emancipimit te femras u vune re gjate periudhes se Zogut dhe me vone gjate periudhes komuniste.
Por perseri shoqeria shqiptare nuk arriti te evoloje aq shume sa pretendohej dhe propagandohej. 

Sot ne kete periudhe vihen re divergjenca te medha ne lidhje me kete fenomen, jo vetem krahinave dhe rretheve te ndryshme te Shqiperise, Kosoves, Maqedonise etj, por dhe perbrenda nje Qyteti, Lagjeje apo Familje.

Pra si mendoni, A i duhet dhene Liri me e Madhe femres, ose me sakte a duhet te pretendohet Barazia e saj me Mashkullin, apo duhet te vazhdojme si me pare?

A mendoni se Femra nuk eshte e lire dhe nuk ka hapesire te mjaftueshme ne shoqerine shqiptare? A dhunohen deshirat dhe ambicjet e saja?

A perfiton e gjithe shoqeria nga ky realitet i tanishem, apo duhet te ndjekim shembullin e vendeve perendimore?


Dhe cfare eshte me e rendesishme per mendimin tim; A jane vete femrat shqiptare te pergatitura psikologjikisht per te perballuar pergjegjesite qe mund ti dalin ne rast se nuk do te kete ate varesi qe ka patur deri tani nga mashkulli?



Shprehni mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me kete teme.

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Per mendimin tim kjo eshte nje teme shume interesante, edhe per gjithe anetaret e forumit qe ndodhen ne Diaspore.
Keta te fundit e ndjejne me shume, se keta jane ne gjendje te bejne ndryshimin midis lirive qe kane femrat ne vendet perendimore ku jetojne e punojne dhe atyre ne Shqiperi.

Une them se problemi eshte me shume kompleks se sa duket.
Me shume liri femres shqiptare nuk ma ha mendja se eshte dicka qe mund te miratohet ne parlament me nxjerrjen e ndonje ligji apo dicka te ngjashme.

Problemi eshte gjithmone i pandashem edhe me mashkullin shqiptar. Per mendimin tim mashkulli shqiptar, te pakten ai qe nuk ka ndonje pervoje jetese ne nje vend te Europes perendimore, nuk ofron ate tolerance te duhur te cilen deshiron femra shqiptare.

Une kam qene shume afer me Tiranen ne vitet 1997 deri 2001.

Sidomos i lidhur ngushte me vajzat e Kryeqytetit te asaj kohe. Duhet pranuar se femrat e Tiranes, me ato kam pas une te bej, kane bere jashtezakonisht perparime ne drejtim te lirive te tyre.
Per tu permendur eshte moda e te veshurit pas renies se eres komuniste, pra pas vitit 1991.
Une pashe xhiron e veres se 1995 te asaj kohe dhe ndryshimi qe teper i dukshem.

Femra shqiptare po perqafon te rene, nuk duhen harruar edhe shoqerite e tjera myslymane, femrat e te cilave kane shume per te bere ne kete drejtim.
Per mendimin tim femra shqiptare eshte ne zhvillim e siper dhe ka bere aq shume hapa perpara, saqe po tregon se Shqiperia nuk i perket vetem gjeografikisht Europes.

Ne bisedat e lira qe kam bere une me djem dhe vajza te Tiranes del:

Gocat te thone: O Rezo, ne duam te jemi te lira dhe te jemi ashtu si moshataret tona ne perendim, por ja qe meshkujt jane ibret fare, jane shume te eger, teper xheloze, bejne si te uritur te perhershem....

Djemte te thone: O Rezo, gocat kane perparuar ne veshje dhe ne paraqitje te jashtme, por u mungon truni i vogel, ate e kane skic, jane vetem pas atyre me pare dhe me makina te shtrenjta. Pa permendur edhe TANGERLLIKUN e gjithpranishem te nje femre tironse qe nga viti i pare gjimnaz e siper....

Do thoni ju kush ka te drejte? Hajde merre vesh ate pune.

Per mendimin tim si djemte ashtu edhe gocat ne Tirane rrezikohen te bien viktime e musterave te vjeteruara te shoqerise sone. Djemte rruges sa shohin na njonen qe ka fund bejne si qen, kjo e fundit duke pare kete situate, i hyp nje tangerllik edhe ecen sikur te jete miss, e dreqi e morri vesh kete pune...rrethi vicioz po vazhdon..

Problemi i lirise se femres shqiptare duhet pare edhe ne prizmin ekonomik.

Shumica mos me thene te gjitha banojne ende me mamin dhe babin si dhe ligjin e famshem ne Tirane te "numerimit te kepuceve", ligj ky qe varion nga stina ne stine, e qarte ne vere pak me vone se ne dimer.

Une them se ne rast se femra shqiptare do kishte te ardhura ekonomike ashtu si bashkmoshatarja e saj ne perendim, pra te ishte diku e ulur ne klub me nje tufe celesash, nga te cilat nje te ishte i makines dhe tjetri i shtepise apo apartamentit te saj, dhe jo vetem me nje celular qe eshte gjithmone me karten bosh dhe vetem me nje 1000 leksh sa per nje leng tek blloku, atehere do ishte ndryshe edhe puna e lirive.
Atehere as babi nuk do genjehej me rrenat standarde se do te flej tek shoqja.
Atehere edhe do te prezantohej i dashuri pa qene nevoje te pije kafet e fejeses patjeter e te tjera si keto.

Ne nje telefonate me nje shoqen time ne New Jersey ish volejbolliste me kombetaren tone, me tha disa pershtypje mbi gocat ne Tirane.
Rezo ishim ulur ne Pub gati gjashte goca. E para na morri malli te degjonim nje cun qe fliste me dialekt tirons, e dyta qe me beri pershtypje, nga te gjitha shoqet e mija te gjitha ishin ose me te dashur ose me te fejuar, po si nuk hapi gojen asnjera te fliste dicka interesante per njeriun e saj. Moda tani ne Tirane me tha ka dale te kesh nje te dashur apo te fejuar, pa marre parasysh a e dashuron apo jo. Kryesorja te fitosh lirine, mos ti japesh llogari atyre te shpise. Po nuk pate nje te dashur me makine nuk ben dot qejf,-eshte hapur Status quoja ne Tiranen moderne.

Si perfundim, duke ju pergjigjur pyetjes a eshte psikologjikisht e gatshme femra shqiptare per lirite e reja?

Ate po e tregojne femrat tona dita dites se nuk po presin shume tja u japim ne kete liri.

Ato vete po mbarojne gjimnazet e po vazhdojne universitete ne vendet perendimore, ato po i dalin balle jetes se perditshme te vetme jashte shtetit si ne Europe ashtu edhe ne USA.

Nuk do jete e larget dita, ku ne Shqiptaret e Diaspores te shkojme me pushime ne Shqiperi, dhe ta ndjejme veten diku ne ndonje pub si ne Leicester Square apo Covent Garden ne Londer.

Mijera djem dhe vajza vijne nga Perendimi ne Shqiperi dhe po sjellin frymen perendimore atje. Edhe femra shqiptare medoemos do fitoj lirite e saja, per mua eshte vetem ceshtje kohe dhe mos harrojme

edhe ceshtje "truni i vogel" per tju referuar dialektit.


Rezi

----------


## altin55

postuar nga Redi
_________________________________________________
Dhe c'far eshte me e rendesishmja per mendimin tim;Ajane vet femrat shqiptare te pergatitura psikologjikisht per te perballuar pergjegjsit qe mund ti dalin ne rast se nuk do te kete ate varsi qe ka patur deri tani nga mashkulli
__________________________________________________
Un them se kjo e fumdit ka te bej me llojin e gruas ka gra qe kan qen pa burrat  per vite te tera dhe kan qen burrnesha
dhe kaluar burrneshave
Ka gra qe u eshte dhene barazia "kur keto kane qene me burrat ne krah dhe kane lene kokren e namint"
ose me mire kur thot nje shoku ime mos marshin fshatarkat superxhiro se lene kokren e namit pasi shumica e popullsis eshte nga fshati dhe per mendimin tim eshte e veshtir per ta kuptuar ose perballuar psikollogjikisht barazin nga shumica e gruas shqiptare...........
Per te aritur nje barasi ose gruaja mos te jete e shtrydhur nga burri ose i dashuri i saj kjo tani per tani eshte e veshtir dhe per kete me teper duhet te punoj prindrit me vajzat e tyre duke i dhene sa me shume peshe dhe edukak te forte qe ta njohi veten 
Le tua  leme prinderve dhe  brezave mbasardhes ta shikojne kete barazi 

postuar nga Mr rezi
__________________________________________________
Nuk duhet haruar edhe shoqerit e tjera myslimane femrat e te cilat kane per te bere shume ne kete drejtim
________________________________________________
Femrat muslimane un theme se kane nje barazi me shume se c'do grua tjeter ne shqiperi kane sgjedhur rugen e tyre dhe jame me te nderuarat dhe me te respektuara qofte nga burri babaj ose vellaj
Ketu flasim per muslimanet e verteta jo muslimane si Bleona Qereti qe doli pa brek para gjithe Tiranes dhe Skenderbeut 

Ps:Rezo c'thote gjahu

----------


## StarFire

> _Postuar më parë nga Redi_ 
> *
> Dhe cfare eshte me e rendesishme per mendimin tim; A jane vete femrat shqiptare te pergatitura psikologjikisht per te perballuar pergjegjesite qe mund ti dalin ne rast se nuk do te kete ate varesi qe ka patur deri tani nga mashkulli?
> Shprehni mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me kete teme.*


Me vjen cudi ta besh kete pyetje, kur femrat jane themeli i c'do shtepie.  C'fare kerkesa paska pavaresia e tyre qe u deshka te jesh gati "psikologjikisht"?   N.q.s e ke fjalen a varesise se tyre financiare, punet shtepiake te femrave jane shume here me te veshtira se ato neper zyra qe do i kene.  N.q.s ke fjalen per varesi familiare, femra jeton edhe vetem pa patur nevojen e mashkullit.
Ne siperfaqe duket sikur mashkulli eshte i pari i shtepise ne fshatra apo qytete te Shqiperise, por te shikosh me afer dhe me thelle do vesh re se femrat shume here jane te parat por i lejojne burrat te mendojne se ata jane te paret.
I vetmi ndryshim qe kjo pavaresi do sillte per shume keto femra do ishte qe ata do kishin mundesine te tregonin te verteten:  "Mbas nje burri te forte, eshte nje grua edhe me e forte"

----------


## Iliri88

Pershendetje Redi.

Tema eshte mese interesante dhe me pelqen ajo pergjigja e rezit.

Per mendimin tim, nga ana psikologjike, femra shqiptare eshte mese e gatshme per te jetuar me lirine e saj.  Niveli i saj si femer ne krahasim me femrat e perendimit eshte i njejte.  Deshirat dhe endrrat nuk duken shume te ndryshme sepse keto shpesh kane rrenjet tek biologjia.  Deshira per te siguruar nje bashkeshort i cili ka arritur suksese ne jeten e tij, qofshin ato edhe financiare, eshte nje deshire universale tek femra.  Kjo behet kryesisht per sigurimin e femijeve dhe  vetem kerkon ngritjen e nivelit ekonomik te mashkullit shqiptar tek ai i perendimit dhe jo reagimin me xhelozi apo urrejtje ndaj femres.

Une jetoj ne SHBA dhe mund te them qe femra ketu perjeton nje nga nivelet me te larta te lirise individuale, dhe se kjo nuk ka shkaktuar ndonje dem ne rrolin e saj si nene, si moter, apo si grua.  Nuk shikoj ndonje femer ne rruge me kembe te hapura, apo me b***e jashte.  Nuk gjej akte seksuale ne publik dhe statistikat tregojne qarte qe ata qe kane mardhenje jashte martesave jane meshkujt shumicen e kohes, dhe po te behet i njejti studim ne shqiperi  apo kudo tjeter ne bote do te dale qe e njejta gje eshte e vertete, qe morali i mashkullit eshte shume me i dobet sesa ai i femres edhe ne nje gjendje ku liria e barabarte egziston.  Kjo vjen nga tiparet biologjike qe dallojne femren dhe mashkullin per te cilen mund te hapim nje teme tjeter.

Por sic ka thene rezi mesiper, problemi eshte me i komplikuar se sa duket.  Kenaqem me faktin qe femra shqiptare po e perqafon lirine e saj, madje po e zgjeron dhe po e mbron ate ne te gjitha fushat e jetes.  Nuk kemi asgje per te cilen te friksohemi sepse mesa duket nga ato femra qe vijne ketu ne USA nga shqiperia, lirine e tyre po e perdorin kryesisht qe te edukohen duke i dhene atdheut ate qe i nevojitet shume.  

Kundershtimi kryesor per mendimin tim vjen nga fakti qe ngritja e lirive te femres, natyrisht kerkon nje ngritje te aftesive dhe te nivelit te mashkullit ne shqiperi.  

I

----------


## Kashmir

Selam Aleikum Altino

dikush me siper shkrujti pak a shume keshtu(si behet quote se nuk e di meqe ra llafi)

........por gjate dekadave te fundit bota perendimore ka perparuar shume duke u perpjekur ti jape femrave liri sa me te madhe dhe mundesi te barabarta me mashkullin,megjithse nje barazi ideale nuk eshte arritur akoma........

ne fillim
 si fjali eshte pak abstrakte pasi flitet per boten perendimooooore si nje person qe ka nda te drejtat mes femrave dhe meshkujve  
dhe  meshkujve ju paska dhene me shume te drejta

ne mes 
nuk arrij ta konceptoj nje barazi ideale pasi 
nqs do egzistonte kjo lloj barazie atehere cili do ishte ndryshimi mes prinderve te nje femije

ne fund 
desha te sjell nje fjali te thene nga njeriu me influent ne historine e njerzimit profeti Muhamed a.s(nuk po e them une qe ka qene me influenti por michael hart qe eshte amerikan,i dyti vinte Newton-i ,marksi ishte i 11)

PARAJSA ESHTE NE KEMBET E NENAVE TUAJA(eshte per te gjithe jo vetem per myslimanet)

Pra .......
femra e ka pushtetin lirine te drejtat etj etj ,biles me shume se mashkulli

pasi sic e tha zonjusha e zjarrte pak me siper ajo eshte themeli i nje shtepie
ajo eshte personi qe ka detyren me fisnike dhe me te pushtetshme
te qenit NENE

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ka shoqeri e shoqeri lum miku! 'Femra ne shoqerine shqiptare'
duhet sqaruar pak se c'nenkupton. Se ndryshe eshte shoqeria e rrethit te Kukesit, nga vinte edhe Fiqirete Qinami e cila u vra per arsye se erdhi vone ne shtepi, dhe ndryshe eshte shoqeria e Tiranes ku mund te takosh Edi Ramen qe jeton me dashnoren pa u martuar me te e s'i behet vone kurrkujt. Qytetet vertet shkojne drejt perendimit[me perjashtim te atyre pak metrave katrore rreth xhamive] e te drejtat e femrave rrespektohen relativisht me shume neper qytete (megjithese kam te dhena qe ne Shkoder akoma 'te vret opinioni publik'). Por le ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende. UNE MENDOJ QE FEMRA ESHTE E SHTYPUR, DHE E SHFRYTEZUAR MIZORISHT NE SHOQERINE SHQIPTARE. Jane te rralla ato femra qe mund te jetojne te pavarura nga 'pronaret' e tyre (qofte babi, qofte burri, qofte 'bota').

----------


## dordi1

shtate postime deri tani , por BOREBARDHA, akoma spo e thote fjalen e saj !!! akoma po fle...
edhe ata qe jane shprehur me lart, nuk i jane shmangur seksizmit!!!!
me bukur do te tingellonte...GRUA, ne vend te FEMRA...
edhe me interesante do ishte te shpreheshin ato per te cilat behet fjale.
per fat te keq ne i jemi hapur, perendimit, jo me shume se 12 vjete. te pakten nga ana zyrtare, jemi akoma ne 8-vjecare...
kur ANGLIA bente revolucionin teknik, ne nuk kishim akoma alfabetin qe kemi sot!!!
e pra sa do vigan ta bejme hapin, sa do balerina te nxjerrim ne MEDIASET, shoqeria shqiptare ka akoma rruge te gjate perpara...
pavaresia kushton pare, ashtu edhe emancipimi do kohe qe te vije.
pse ne i pershtatemi kaq mire perendimit, e kam fjalen per diasporen, nuk do te thote se shqiperia u be perendimore...
po te lexoni ''THE CLASH OF CIVILIZATION'', ne rreshtohemi tek shoqerite islamike...
e pra a jemi te tille?
kaq...

----------


## Kashmir

shoqeri islamike 
fatkeqsisht sjemi lale

per mendimin tim fatkeqsisht(se mos na hudhet najnji ne gryke)

----------


## marela

Cila eshte arsyeja qe mashkulli duhet te kete prioritet mbi femren?                                            


Le te marrim nje shembull shume te thjeshte:

Nje cift si burri edhe gruaja punojne  ne te njejten kohe. 
N.q.s burri vjen nga puna me heret ne shtepi  eshte e pamundur te shkoje ne guzhine dhe te gatuaje dicka, pret te vije gruaja nga puna tja shtroje tavolinen. Dhe nderkohe qe ai shtrihet te shikoje televizor, te pushoje  apo te marre nje sy gjyme gruaja duhet te vazhdoje proceduren e zakonshme te gatuaje, te laje enet, apo rrobet. Pasi burri ka pushuar dy tre ore, duhet ti besh rrobet gati te beje banjo sepse do dale per kafe me shoket nderkohe qe gruas i duhet te pastroje shtepine, dhe perseri te gatuaje se vjen burri  ne darke dhe do darken gati ne tavoline.

-Po ne supermarket mund te shkosh te blesh? -

-Pse nuk shkon dot vete ti? -  pergjigjet burri pa e menduar fare.

Dhe nqs nevrikosesh nga rutina e perditshme e gjithe puneve dhe streseve te javes te ben qejfin e te merr ne plash me vete te dielen, dhe ta permend nga mbrapa.

Me thoni pra kush ka me teper pergjegjesi ne familje burri apo gruaja? Kush punon me teper per familjen? Pse valle duhet qe gruaja te jete skllave gjithe jeten dhe e nenshtruar nen urdhrat e burrit kur ai nuk ben tjeter per familjen vetem mundohet te ruaje mentalitetin e dikurshem qe une jam burri dhe cfare te them une do behet ne kete shtepi?

Kjo pra te dashur miq eshte situata reale e shume grave jo vetem shqiptare por eshte  nje pjese te mire Europiane. 

Do te thoni ju ka edhe me keq, e di shume mire!!!!!!

----------


## Julius

Kashmir me vjen keq per mendjen qe ke!! Fatkeqesisht nuk jemi shoqeri islamike!! Pse nuk thua me mire fatkeqesisht qe nuk jemi kaq prapa bote! Sa per thenien e profetit po te pergjigjem edhe une me nje thenie te tij - Vajta ne parajse dhe pashe se shumica e banoreve aty ishin te varfer, vajta en ferr dhe pashe se shumica ishin femra! Kjo per te kuptuar se c'vend ze femra ne islam.

----------


## Julius

Marela nuk eshte gjithmone keshtu! Ne pyetjen qe ben une mendoj se pergjigjen duhet ta kerkosh te vete femrat. Pse e lini veten te "sillemi" me ju ne kete menyre? 
P.s Pse vetem ne plazh te dielen? Po te Plutarxos to savato vradi nuk ju cojme keshtu?

----------


## gega

Pergjigja e ime ne puetjen :a duhen qe grua shqipetare te marri shembull nga grat perendimore?

Eshte qe , nga pozita qe ka grua ne nje shoqeri, percaktohet dhe niveli culturor e nje shtetit. Kur grat dhe vajzat kan prioritet athere mundena me fol per nje vend 'perendimor'.

Grat shqipetare e kan diftuar historikisht se te barabarta me burrat kur na dhanen "Shote Galica" dhe "Nene Tereza".
Grat shqipetare ishin ato qe luftun bashke me burrat ne kosove, dhe gra shqipetare jan nenat e tona qe rriten gjenerata fmish pa ju nigju zeri nje here.
Kur se sot grat shqipetare jan ato qe po mbajne familjet jasht shtetit, ato qe po mbarojne universitetet (si thenen me siper)dhe po dalin me 5 gjuaj te huaja!

A eshte e pregatitur psikologjikisht?

Kush jemi ne qe ta gjekojme?

----------


## Ekstremist

edhe mu me vjen keq per mendjen qe ke julian

e pyten profetin a.s

o profet kush njeriu qe  ma se shumti meriton rrespektin tim

eshte NENAi pergjigjet profeti a.s

po pastaj kush vjenpyet ai perseri
NENA i pergjigjet prap profeti

po pastaj pyet per te treten here 
NENA thote profeti dhe pastaj vjen BABAI

kjo mund te tregoje vendin e femres ne islam

ai hadithi qe ke shkrujt ti do i cik koment dhe ti sje aq i zoti sa tja arrish nje komenti mbi ate hadith

----------


## Florida Piku

E lexova me interes kete teme dhe me pelqeu shume.Eshte per te ardhur keq qe femra shqiptare eshte kaq e shkelur dhe e varur nga buurridhe kjo lidhet ne menyre te pavarur nga gjendja ekonomike.Nj femer .. flas per ato te martuarat duhet te duroj shume  ... te shkelet e te poshterohet nga burri dhe opinioni sepse ajo nuk mund te jetoj dot vetem.....Kam shume ngjarje nga vete jeta te shoqeve te mia qe durojn shume vetem qe mos u shkaterrohet familja..qe femijet e tyre te mos ngelen rrugeve sepse burri per to eshte nje 
çader qe i mbron pa e kuptuar se çfar demi i shkaktojne vetes...Kam shoqe qe jane te ndergjegjshme qe burrat i tradhetojne sistematikisht dhe prap i durojn...Po deri ku?Nese do te kishin nje te ardhur dhe ato zdo tja kishin nevojen burrit.Po veç burrit ne duhet te jetojm me ato kufij qe na ka vendosur opinioni sepse ai te denon dhe ste le te jetosh ashtu si mendon ti..Ne te gjithe  ..me shume merremi me hallet e te tjereve se me tonat......femra eshte me e forte se burri dhe mendoj qe eshte me e forte psikollogjikisht se ai ...derisa ajo mban brenda vetes se saj femijen e rrit dhe perballet me te gjithA PROBLEMET E JETES  eshte me e forte se ai...

----------


## shpresemira

Katër dëshira nga katër gra europiane 


Gruaja e parë: Britanike

E ka shkruar dëshirën e saj para 100 vjetësh! E cila ka dalë në botim nga gazetarja e njohur Atije Rod- në një artikull në vitin 1901: 

"Që të punojnë vajzat tona nëpër shtëpi si shërbëtore është me mirë e më lehtë sesa të punojnë punë të cilat ua prishin moralin e ua nxjerrin turpin. Ah sikur vendet tona të ishin sikur vendet muslimane në të cilat ndodhet veshja e hijshme, ndershmëria e pastërtia.

Po..është turp i madh për vendet angleze ti bëjnë vajzat e tyre të pavlera nga përzierja e tyre e tepërt me burrat. Pse ne nuk kërkojmë që të punojë vajza atë punë që i përshtatet natyrës së saj, qëndrimit të saj në shtëpi e lënien e punëve të burrave për burrat më e mirë për nderin e saj".

Gruaja e dytë: Gjermane.

Ka thënë: Unë kam dëshirë të qëndroj në shtëpi, por fatkeqësisht këtu në Gjermani gjëndja ekonomike e përparuar nuk përmbledh të gjitha shtresat popullore, prandaj qëndrimi në shtëpi është dicka e parealizueshme, e është me të vërtetë për të ardhur keq. (Marrë nga revista gjermane " Java".

Gruaja e tretë: Italiane. 

Ka thënë e ajo duke bërë dialog me doktor Mustafa el-Sibai- rahimehull-llah-:

"Unë e kam zili femrën muslimane, e do të dëshiroja të isha lindur në vendet tuaja".

Gruaja e katërt: Franceze.

E ka treguar bisedën e saj një doktor musliman i cili banon në Francë. E ka treguar biseden e saj në muajin ramazan vitin e kaluar më 1421 hixhri.

Ku e ka pyetur shoqja e tij në punë - e ajo doktoreshë Franceze katolike- për gjëndjen e femrës musliamne të mbuluar! Si e kalon ditën e saj në shtëpi? Si është programi i saj ditor?

Iu përgjigj: Kur zgjohet në mëngjes fillon e pregatit çantat e fëmijëve për në shkollë, pastaj flen pak deri nga ora nëntë apo dhjetë. Pastaj plotëson punët e shtëpisë duke e pastruar e rregulluar atë, pastaj fillon në pregatitjen e drekës. 

I tha: Po kush shpenzon për të e ajo nuk punon?

Iu përgjigj doktorri: Unë.

I tha: Kush ia blen asaj ato cka i duhen?

Iu përgjigj: Unë ia blej asaj gjithcka i duhet.

E pyeti me cudi e e habitur: Ti i blen gruas tënde gjithcka ajo dëshiron?

Iu përgjigj: Po unë.

I tha: Me një fjalë edhe bizhuteritë ti ia blen?!!!!

Iu përgjigj: Po.

I tha: Me të vërtetë gruaja jote jeton si mbretëreshë!!

U betua në All-llahun ky doktori se ajo i shfaqi dëshirën për tu martuar me të, e të ndahej nga gruaja e tij e parë. Dhe se do ta linte punën si doktoreshë!! e do të rrinte në shtëpi ashtu sikur rrin gruaja muslimane. Jo vetëm kaq por pranon të jetë grua e dytë e një muslimani vetëm që të rrijë në shtëpi.

----------


## Nika

Çdo rregull ka përjashtime, por femrat i kemi pasur dhe i kemi të mrekullueshme. Shumica e femrave tona, jo vetem në zonat rurale por edhe urbane janë të shtypura, të diskriminuara etj. Duhet të ekzistojë barazia e gjinive! Pa qenë shumica dërmuese e femrave shqiptare të lira dhe të barabarta, nuk mund të jemi as komb i lirë, as shoqëri e lirë, as demokratike, as bashkohore, as e lumtur! Këtu dikush tha se femrat e vërteta muslimane janë të lira të respektuara etj. Ky i nderuar mendon, se edhe femrat në harem janë të lumtura, se Allahu e preferon poligaminë, apo e lejon. Një gjinekologe, shkrimtare, Taslima Nasren thotë se femrat muslimane janë skllave të Profetit, dhe shkruan se nëpër fshatra në Bangladdesh ende i vrasin për shkaqe morale femrat me gurë, dhe edhepse është e ndaluar me ligj, qeveria e toleron, etj. Shumica e femrave të botës janë viktima të religjioneve, opinionit patriarkal etj. E njëjta gjë është edhe me shoqërinë tonë. Nuk e di a ka dalë Bleona Qerreti vërtetë para tiranasve pa brekë, por edhe nëse ka dalë unë e përgëzoj! Aktoret në perëndim dalin nudo para gjithë botës. Si në shumë fusha edhe në trajtimin e femrave jemi pas. Shumë kafene në Ulqin me rrethinë, e edhe këtu në Bronx disa /shqiptare/, nga të tjerët që i shohin kujtojnë se janë klube homoseksuale, pasi nuk sheh femra brënda... Femrat janë të gatshme dhe të afta që ta gëzojnë lirinë e barazinë. Ato janë edhe seksi më i fortë, dhe shtyllat e kombit, familjes. Si për çdo fushë edhe në këtë duhet kohë. Do bëhët më mirë. Pengesë e madhe janë edhe trimoshat tanë që nga egoizmi i tepërt pengojnë emancipimin e femrave. Më e moralshme është me u divorcuar, kur dashuria kalon në urrejtje se me jetuar me personin që nuk e do.

----------


## dioni

Pershendeteje te gjitheve.

Tema ne fjale eshte majfte e rendesisheme dhe po aq e komplikuar.

Mendimi im eshte qe ne nuk mund ta gjykojme lirite e gruas shqiptare duke u bazuar tek vendet perendimore. Ne lidhje me kete problem une jam plotesisht i te njejtit mendim si dordi (artikulli i faqes se pare). 
Persa i perket fese muslimane apo katolike une besoj qe ne ne kete forum po diskutojme per shumicen e grave shqiptare. (une i respektoj te gjithe ata qe ushtrojne cfaredolloj feje).

Per mendimin tim pyetja te ciles ne duhet ti japin nje pergjigjie eshte  se ne c´drejtim jane zhvilluar te drejtat e gruas ne shoqerine shqiptare ne 10 vitet e fundit. 
Per ti dhene nje pergjigjie te sakte kesaj pyetje nuk duhen patur parasysh vetem qytetet e medha apo zonat rurale. Une mund te them se ne Shqiperi ekzistojen te dyja ekstremet. Ne qytetet e medha ka raste qe ku keto te drejta kane degjeneruar  fare, kurse diku tjeter ato nuk njihen fare.
Cdo lloj zhvillimi ne Shqiperi eshte i lidhur ngushte me zhvillimin ekonomik. 

Dhe se fundi une mund te them megjithese ky zhvillim ecen mjaft ngadale nje cerek hapi perpara eshte bere. 

Pa ekonomi , pa arsim dhe pa pune  eshte e veshtire te ndryshosh nje shoqeri, dhe shume me e veshtire shoqerine shqiptare.


Me respekt dioni.

----------


## Shahu1

nika
te dalesh pa breke para tironsave apo mirditorve apo vlonjateve
nuk eshte emancipim (per mendimin , kuptohet) por eshte degjenerim
a me te vertet do ta pergezoje nje kushuriren tate(spo them dike me te afert) ne qofte se do dilte pa breke ne mes te qytetit
p.s
pse e perzien haremin me islamin?
skan asnje lidhje
po ti ku e di qe Zoti nuk e ka lejuar poligamine
a i di ti shkaqet se pse eshte lejuar poligamia nga Zoti (po flas ne islam )

----------


## Nika

Shahu,
Edhe bija ime sikur të merrej me aktrim, dhe nëse e ka moshën madhore, e kisha lënë në vullnetin e saj, të vendosë a me aktruar nudo! E di se në vendet muslimane mbretërit, sheikët etj. kanë pasur hareme.
Çdogjë që është kundër natyrës, është edhe kundër Zotit! Gratë nuk janë pula!... Një mashkull nuk mund të kënaqë dhe të dashurojë 100, apo më pak a më shumë femra! Ai e do vetëm veten, dhe ia plotëson vetes epshet etj.! Femrat në harem kanë qenë robina! Edhe robërinë /sipas teje, e ndoshta edhe të tjerëve/ e preferon, e lejon Zoti??!! Edhe gënjeshtrat më të mëdha mund të arsyetohen!
Nuk i di shkaqet, ata nuk ekzistojnë, as nuk e besoj se Zoti e ka lejuar poligaminë! Shumë gjëra në emër të Zotit, Krishtit e Muhamedit, janë bërë kundër njerëzve, kundër Zotit!

----------

